#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  rider opstellen

## Mattheusvz

Ik ben druk bezig om voor onze band een "allesomvattende" rider op te stellen. Daarbij probeer ik aan alle mogelijke dingen te denken.
Bij inventarisatie van zaken die aan de orde moeten komen, kom je al gauw een aantal tegenstallingen tegen. Zo maakt een lichttechnicus zich druk over dingen als clearance en stroomvoorziening, terwijl de geluidstechnicus zich druk maakt over de positie van de mengtafel en de opdrachtgever niets liever wil dan een band die geen ruimte in de zaal in beslag neemt en na het optreden ook vlot weer weg is.... hahahaha
Wat zijn nu uiteindelijk nog meer zaken waar je op moet letten bij het opstellen van een rider, wat ziet eenieder daar het liefst in staan?

----------


## lifesound

eten en drinken!

----------


## Mattheusvz

"eten en drinken" is dus een hot item! Het waren toevallig ook de eerste dingen die door onze crew genoemd werden. 
Staat genoteerd!

----------


## maranta

Parkeerplaatsen bij of in de directe nabijheid van de locatie, erg handig als je centrum amsterdam, den Haag o.i.d aandoet. Afgelopen winter heb ik in Delft geprobeerd mijn vrachtwagen te parkeren na gelost te hebben in het centrum, koste me een dik uur om terug op de locatie te geraken.

----------


## Mattheusvz

Dat is inderdaad een hele goeie! Ik heb zelf ook al een aantal malen meegemaakt dat de auto (personenauto dus) in de parkeergarage gezet moest worden en vervolgens de parkeergarage op tijd dicht ging.

----------


## jens

wat ik uit ervaring makkelijk vind is als ik de rider van de band kan terug vinden op hun website, vooral het technisch gedeelte dan....je kan het zo zelf even opzoeken en direct de info dr uit pikken die je nodig heb.

als techneut of organisator is het altijd makklijke als je hem even van de site kan plukken want bellen werkt niet altijd.

Jan: ja hallo kun je me de rider nog even opsturen
Piet: jah dat is goed maar ik ben nu even niet thuis
Jan: ok dan zie ik hem wel verschijnen

Uiteindelijk, word het vergeten word er nog een paar keer heen en weer gebeld, de desbetreffende persoon heeft een virus op ze comp en uiteindelijk komen ze smiddags aanwandelen met een rider of een papiertje met het priklijstje erop en wat hoognodige info....

iets wat niet werkt als je een avond goed wil plannen als organisator/technicus....

andersom kan je natuurlijk ook vragen om een plategrond/technische rider van de zaal.  minimale podium afm. stroomgroepen, aanwezige apparatuur,noem maar op 

maar als je in het clubcerquit speelt zal je het wel weinig tegenkomen ( van lokale bar tot jc/poppodium)

kwa drank en eten hou het gewoon rieel, ik ben wel is een beginnende band tegen gekomen die speelde met ze 4e.....vroegen om 2 kratten bier, 30  blikken red bull nog een zooi fris en water voor een  3 kwartier spelen.....uiteindelijk is het bij een beginnende band gebleven  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mattheusvz

De bedoeling is inderdaad dat de rider vanaf de website te downloaden zal zijn. Tevens wil ik proberen een zo duidelijk mogelijke rider op te stellen, zodat organisatoren redelijkerwijs weten waar ze aan toe zijn en ook PA bedrijven bij wie wij moeten inprikken een beeld hebben van wat hun te wachten staat. 
Naar aanleiding van een aantal reacties via PM en (uiteraard) eigen ervaringen is een gedeelte van de rider klaar. Ik moet nog even aandacht besteden aan het hoofdstukje licht (op zich weinig spannends).

De tussenstand van de rider kun je hier vinden: www.melrose.nl/rider.pdf
Het is nog in ontwikkeling, m.a.w. er zullen ongetwijfeld dingen missen en/of te veel op staan en waarschijnlijk de werelt aan taalvauten. Maar elke reactie is welkom!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ziet er goed uit, misschien is het handig om onderaan iedere pagina een paraaf te laten zetten. Vergeet ook niet dat veel, vooral horeca eigenaren dat ding niet lezen en gewoon getekend terug sturen.





> [FONT=Eurostile-ExtendedTwo]
> [LEFT]Geluidsinstallaties waar MELROSE in het verleden met plezier mee
> gewerkt heeft waren van de merken: EAW, Meyer Sound, Adamson, Martin,
> EV, GAE, KS, Synco, Apogee etc. Leveranciers van deze installaties waren
> o.a. Megasound, Purple Sound, GSN, Rentall, Bano, Zombiesound, Rentamp,
> Hof Audio, Ampco, AEDrent.[/LEFT]
> [/FONT]



Persoonlijk vind ik het niet van belang om de verhuurders te noemen. Ik zou er eerder bij vermelden dat je niet speeld op zelfbouw, DAP, Peavey etc. Om even een vorbeeld te noemen.

ff off-topic, draait dat Melrose  :Stick Out Tongue:  'hobby'  :Stick Out Tongue:  bandje  :Stick Out Tongue:  nog op Dynacord?

----------


## sandur

Iets wat mij opviel: die layout ziet er wel erg gelikt uit zo met die achtergrond en foto's maar is niet zo vriendelijk om te printen, plus dat het printen in zwart-wit wellicht de leesbaarheid niet bevorderd..?

----------


## Mattheusvz

@Olaf:
De reden dat ik verhuurders noemde was om organisatoren een duw in een bepaalde richting te geven. In de praktijk kom ik helaas (maar gelukkig niet meer zo vaak) ook wel eens verhuurders tegen waar slecht mee samen te werken is of die de spullen niet lekker voor elkaar hebben.
Ennuh, van die Dynacord set hebben we jaren geleden al afscheid genomen (gelukkig  :Big Grin:  ) We hebben enige tijd met GAE gewerkt en sinds begin van dit jaar hebben we een EAW 850 set.

@sandur
eerlijk gezegd zat ik me dat zelf ook al af te vragen...

----------


## showband

geef even aan hoe groot die vrachtwagen is. Tenminste als hij bij binnensteden niet in parkeergarages past qua hoogte of zo.
Anders krijg je gewoon een uitrijpasje voor een plek van 2m10 hoog.

Ik heb al jaren plezier van een kleine foto van "hoe zo een krachtstroomaansluiting er uit ziet" De meeste mensen weten van dit punt namelijk niets. De zaaleigenaar waar ze de vraag aan stellen weten het ook niet. Dus de ene nitwit moet iets aan de andere vragen. Dat gaat niet goed. Laat zien waarnaar ze zoeken met een plaatje.


Ik mis het verhaaltje "limiters" volume en "vergunningen"

----------


## moderator

Laten we de rider niet verwarren met het contract...

----------


## Mattheusvz

Aan de hand van voorgaande tips en opmerkingen heb ik al weer een aantal aanpassingen gemaakt op de rider. 
Zoals ik al eerder aangaf probeer ik een rider te maken die zoveel mogelijk alles beschrijft. Uiteindelijk zal er een samenvatting achterin met alle relevante zaken die getekend met het contract mee gaat.

De tip van een foto van de krachstroomaansluiting is goud waard. Ik zit inderdaad erg vaak aan de telefoon en probeer dan mensen (lees nitwits) uit te leggen wat voor stekker dat is, hoe die eruit ziet en wat er op moet staan etc.

De aangepaste rider staat hier www.melrose.nl/rider.pdf

----------


## kokkie

> Laten we de rider niet verwarren met het contract...



Rider is vaak onderdeel van het contract.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Aangezien je praat over eten en drinken voor de Crew en Band is het daarbij wel slim aan te geven uit hoeveel personen deze dan bestaan, anders kun je als organisator nog niet echt iets regelen vooraf.

Verder vind ik het lijstje met voorkeursgeluidsinstallties wat aan de lange kant en tevens toch nog erg vaag, daar er geen types, maar enkel merken genoemd worden. Ik zou een drie of viertal systemen noemen die je prettig vindt werken.

----------


## jens

een aanvulling op je priklijst kan zijn welke type mic's/di box  je gebruikt. 
ik zie net dat je zegt dat het niet hoeft,  maar mocht je ooit is een zieke technichi hebben of wat dan ook, en je moet het doen met de huisbaas
of je staat op een festival waar je geen 3 uur de tijd heb en je helemaal over hun PA/backline  speelt inc mics.

verder mis ik de monitor's op je plattegrond, hoeveel monitor groepen je gebruikt, en welke groep ongeveer wat wil horen op z'n monitor 

verder als je op een podium speelt kan het wel is zijn dat bijvoorbeeld de monitor mix aan de andere kant staat, je kan er ook bij zeggen dat bijvoorbeeld het podium ook gespeigeld mag zijn of weet ik veel.( of heeft de pianist maar een goede kant  :Stick Out Tongue: ) 

verder ziet het er netjes uit

succes

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Wat ik nog mis in de rider (en misschien nog wel belangrijker is dan hoeveel flesjes bier de band graag in de kleedkamer zou willen) is: monitors.
Nergens in de hele lijst vind ik hoe de band zichzelf graag wil horen. Wedges? In-ear? Neemt de band dat zelf mee, of moet dat door iemand neergezet worden? Hoeveel groepen? Waar op het podium moeten ze komen te liggen?

Probeer eerst de belangrijke zaken in je rider op te nemen, voordat je over bijzaken gaat neuzelen. 't Is maar een tip...


Regards, Rob.



[edit: jens was me voor...]

----------


## axs

En vooral eens door de spellingscontrole gooien of laten nalezen door iemand die het nederlands machtig is  :Wink:  Staan een 10tal fouten in.

----------


## moderator

- Plaats van de FOH mixpositie?
- De apparatuur moet afgedekt zijn, maar neregens staat aangegeven welke oppervlakte de apparatuur beslaat.
- Monitormixer?

Jullie halen alles uit 1x 63A?

Loadout tijd....rider is ook informatief...laat weten hoe lang je na afloop nodig hebt voor het opruimen/vrijmaken het podium

Kan zijn dat ik het heb gemist, maar vermeld even de contactpersonen licht en geluid, met mobielnummer...

@ Kokkie: meestal is het inderdaad zo dat het contract pas bindend is wanneer de opdrachtgever een getekend exemplaar samen met het contract heeft geretourneerd.

In een rider over vergunningen beginnen, dan komt de info op een verkeerde laag in een organisatie terecht, niet nodig. 
Een contract en een rider hebben beiden als doel herdere afsopraken te maken, niet om de boel te vertroebelen.

----------


## lifesound

en een hoop minder leesvoer insteken. Naar mijn ervaring is er geen kat veel tekst leest...

----------


## jens

een goede vriend van me bouwt regelmatig websites en ook voor bands.

zo ook dat ik deze rider wist op te snorren

een technische rider als deze is simpel en duidelijk voor de stagehand en technicus, als ik dit voor me krijg weet ik wel waar ik aan toe ben.

in jouw geval kan je hem nog aanvullen met je FOH eisen

http://www.j-stars.nl/tech/tech_rider.pdf

----------


## Mattheusvz

Bedankt voor de vele reacties. Er zit een hoop bij waar ik echt wat mee kan.

Even een aantal reacties van mij verschillende vragen en opmerkingen:

@kokkie en moderator
Citaat: _Laten we de rider niet verwarren met het contract...
Rider is vaak onderdeel van het contract._

antw: Inderdaad de rider zal deel uit maken van het contract. Echter; er komt een samenvatting van de rider waarin alles kort en bondig samengevat is. Gaandeweg ben ik er achter gekomen dat hoe eenvoudiger je een rider opstelt hoe meer vragen er open blijven voor de verschillende partijen. Een zaaleigenaar boeit het niets met hoeveel kanalen een band wil spelen, terwijl de huistechnicus van bepaalde dat juist wél wil weten. Een oplossing zou zijn om verschillende riders voor verschillende omstandigheden te maken en ik heb in dit geval gekozen om een allesomvattende rider te maken met een korte samenvatting (welke ik pas ga maken als alles klaar is) die als bijlage bij het contract komt. 

@mark rombouts
citaat: _Aangezien je praat over eten en drinken voor de Crew en Band is het daarbij wel slim aan te geven uit hoeveel personen deze dan bestaan, anders kun je als organisator nog niet echt iets regelen vooraf.
Verder vind ik het lijstje met voorkeursgeluidsinstallties wat aan de lange kant en tevens toch nog erg vaag, daar er geen types, maar enkel merken genoemd worden. Ik zou een drie of viertal systemen noemen die je prettig vindt werken._

antw: inderdaad, je hebt gelijk. Het is nietszeggend om gewoon maar een lijst met 'stoere' merken op te sommen. Olaf gaf dat ook al min of meer aan. Ik laat daar nog wat hersencellen op los!

@jens
citaat: _een aanvulling op je priklijst kan zijn welke type mic's/di box je gebruikt. ik zie net dat je zegt dat het niet hoeft, maar mocht je ooit is een zieke technichi hebben of wat dan ook, en je moet het doen met de huisbaas of je staat op een festival waar je geen 3 uur de tijd heb en je helemaal over hun PA/backline speelt inc mics.verder mis ik de monitor's op je plattegrond, hoeveel monitor groepen je gebruikt, en welke groep ongeveer wat wil horen op z'n monitor 
verder als je op een podium speelt kan het wel is zijn dat bijvoorbeeld de monitor mix aan de andere kant staat, je kan er ook bij zeggen dat bijvoorbeeld het podium ook gespeigeld mag zijn of weet ik veel.( of heeft de pianist maar een goede kant )_ 
antw: Wij hebben zelf een rack met daarin ee compleet aansluitgebeuren van alles wat wij op het podium gebruiken. Hierin zitten ook onze IEM systemen, dit werkt tig keer sneller dan alles los doorprikken op monitorsystemen etc. Kortom, dat rack is onze heilige graal. Het is waarschijnlijk idd wel handig om bij de priklijst even wat nadere gegevens te melden, ook eventuele gates, compressors etc.

@axs
citaat: _En vooral eens door de spellingscontrole gooien of laten nalezen door iemand die het nederlands machtig is  Staan een 10tal fouten in._

antw: Klopt! Door het vele schrijven, overschrijven en weer herschrijven zijn er een behoorlijk aantal fauten in geslopen. Tegen de tijd dat alles goed beschreven is meld ik mij aan bij het neerlandici forum en hoop dat ze me daar verder kunnen helpen.

@moderator
citaat: _Plaats van de FOH mixpositie? De apparatuur moet afgedekt zijn, maar nergens staat aangegeven welke oppervlakte de apparatuur beslaat. Loadout tijd....rider is ook informatief...laat weten hoe lang je na afloop nodig hebt voor het opruimen/vrijmaken het podium_ 
antw: oeps vergeten

citaat: _Jullie halen alles uit 1x 63A?_
antw: leve de led's

@lifesound
citaat: _en een hoop minder leesvoer insteken. Naar mijn ervaring is er geen kat veel tekst leest..._
antw: klopt. Vandaar ook een samenvatting die heel wat minder pagina's in beslag zal nemen. 

@jens
citaat: een goede vriend van me bouwt regelmatig websites en ook voor bands. zo ook dat ik deze rider wist op te snorren 
een technische rider als deze is simpel en duidelijk voor de stagehand en technicus, als ik dit voor me krijg weet ik wel waar ik aan toe ben.
in jouw geval kan je hem nog aanvullen met je FOH eisen
http://www.j-stars.nl/tech/tech_rider.pdf
antw. Dit vind ik kwa techniek een super rider!! In de praktijk kom ik vaak situaties tegen die vragen om een aantal regeltjes en wensen van de band. Ik heb het dan niet over techniek. Denk aan trappen, liften, niet met een vrachtwagen vol apparatuur op een redelijke afstand van het podium kunnen komen etc. etc. 

@allen
Ik probeer in de komende dagen alle opmerkingen een reacties te verwerken en zal zo snel mogelijk e.e.a. weer online zetten! Supertof dat mensen op dit forum zo meedenken!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## axs

100kVA stroomgroep ... en eerder maak je vermelding dat je show draait op 63A. Beetje overdreven  :Wink:  (en dan zwijgen we nog ff van je opmerking nu dat je LED gebruikt  :Wink: )

----------


## Mattheusvz

> 100kVA stroomgroep ... en eerder maak je vermelding dat je show draait op 63A. Beetje overdreven  (en dan zwijgen we nog ff van je opmerking nu dat je LED gebruikt )



Je hebt gelijk! Ik ga dit nogmaals (laten) narekenen. Zelf was ik al min of meer van mening om stroomvoorziening op 63A + 32A te zetten. 100kVA is ontstaan vanuit de praktijk; vaak worden er op het laatste moment toch nog extra dingen bij de aggregaat op geprikt.

----------


## berth

> De bedoeling is inderdaad dat de rider vanaf de website te downloaden zal zijn. Tevens wil ik proberen een zo duidelijk mogelijke rider op te stellen, zodat organisatoren redelijkerwijs weten waar ze aan toe zijn en ook PA bedrijven bij wie wij moeten inprikken een beeld hebben van wat hun te wachten staat. 
> Naar aanleiding van een aantal reacties via PM en (uiteraard) eigen ervaringen is een gedeelte van de rider klaar. Ik moet nog even aandacht besteden aan het hoofdstukje licht (op zich weinig spannends).
> 
> De tussenstand van de rider kun je hier vinden: www.melrose.nl/rider.pdf
> Het is nog in ontwikkeling, m.a.w. er zullen ongetwijfeld dingen missen en/of te veel op staan en waarschijnlijk de werelt aan taalvauten. Maar elke reactie is welkom!



Zie het liever in zwart wit zonder al die poespas en plaatjes .
Das een stuk rustiger.

----------

